# [Solved] [KDE 4.2] Dove imposto il proxy?

## table

Ciao,

mi trovo in difficoltà a impostare un proxy globale per tutte applicazioni di kde 4.2 (kopete ad esempio)

in system settings -> impostazioni di rete -> non trovo nessuna voce.

credo mi manchi qualche pacchetto, attualmente ho installato questo:

```
[I] kde-base/knetworkconf

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.9 (~)3.5.10

        (4.2)   (~)4.2.0-r1

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD htmlhandbook kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdeprefix xinerama}

     Installed versions:  4.2.0-r1(4.2)(13:14:36 03/05/09)(-debug -htmlhandbook -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE control Center Module to confiure Network settings

```

----------

## table

mi rispondo da solo:

credo che non sia una caratteristica ancora disponibile in kde4.2   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scen

 *table wrote:*   

> mi rispondo da solo:
> 
> credo che non sia una caratteristica ancora disponibile in kde4.2  

 

No no, io ce l'ho la voce per impostare il proxy!

Mi pare strano tu non abbia NESSUNA voce dentro ad "Impostazioni di rete".... 

Io non ho installato knetworkconf eppure le voci ci sono!

```

eix -IcC kde-base

```

cosa ti riporta?

----------

## table

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
stealth ~ # eix -IcC kde-base 

[I] kde-base/ark (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE Archiving tool

[I] kde-base/automoc (0.9.88@03/05/09): KDE Meta Object Compiler

[I] kde-base/dolphin (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): A KDE filemanager focusing on usability

[I] kde-base/dragonplayer (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Dragon Player is a simple video player for KDE 4

[I] kde-base/gwenview (4.2.1-r1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE image viewer                                 

[I] kde-base/kate (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Kate is an MDI texteditor.                              

[I] kde-base/kcheckpass (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): A simple password checker, used by any software in need of user authentication.                                                                                    

[I] kde-base/kcminit (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KCMInit - runs startups initialization for Control Modules.  

[I] kde-base/kcontrol (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): The KDE Control Center                                      

[I] kde-base/kde-l10n (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE internationalization package                            

[I] kde-base/kde-menu-icons (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE menu icons                                        

[I] kde-base/kde-wallpapers (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE wallpapers                                        

[I] kde-base/kdebase-cursors (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): oxygen cursors from kdebase                          

[I] kde-base/kdebase-data (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Icons, localization data and various .desktop files from kdebase.                                                                                                

[I] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): oxygen desktoptheme from kdebase                

[I] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): kioslave: the kde VFS framework - kioslave plugins present a filesystem-like view of arbitrary data                                                         

[I] kde-base/kdebase-pam (7@02/14/09): pam.d files used by several KDE components.                       

[I] kde-base/kdebase-startkde (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Startkde script, which starts a complete KDE session, and associated scripts                                                                                 

[I] kde-base/kdedglobalaccel (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE's Global Shortcut Daemon                         

[I] kde-base/kdelibs (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE libraries needed by all KDE programs.                    

[I] kde-base/kdepasswd (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE GUI for passwd                                         

[I] kde-base/kdepimlibs (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Common library for KDE PIM apps.                          

[I] kde-base/kdessh (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE frontend to ssh                                           

[I] kde-base/kdesu (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE: gui for su(1)                                             

[I] kde-base/kdialog (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDialog can be used to show nice dialog boxes from shell scripts                                                                                                      

[I] kde-base/kdm (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE login manager, similar to xdm and gdm                        

[I] kde-base/kdnssd (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): A DNSSD (DNS Service Discovery - part of Rendezvous) ioslave and kded module                                                                                           

[I] kde-base/kephal (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Allows handling of multihead systems via the XRandR extension 

[I] kde-base/khotkeys (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE: hotkey daemon                                          

[I] kde-base/kioclient (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Command-line tool for network-transparent operations       

[I] kde-base/kmix (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE mixer gui                                                   

[I] kde-base/knetworkconf (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE control Center Module to confiure Network settings  

[I] kde-base/knotes (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE Notes                                                     

[I] kde-base/knotify (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): The KDE notification daemon.                                 

[I] kde-base/kode (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE kpgp library                                                

[I] kde-base/konsole (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): X terminal for use with KDE.                                 

[I] kde-base/kontactinterfaces (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Interfaces for Kontact                             

[I] kde-base/kopete (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE multi-protocol IM client                                  

[I] kde-base/kreadconfig (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE: A command-line tool to read KConfig entries         

[I] kde-base/krunner (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE Command Runner                                           

[I] kde-base/ksmserver (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): The reliable KDE session manager that talks the standard X11R6

[I] kde-base/ksnapshot (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE Screenshot Utility

[I] kde-base/ksplash (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE splashscreen framework (the splashscreen of KDE itself, not of individual apps)

[I] kde-base/kstartupconfig (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE: Utility to launch applications with special window properties

[I] kde-base/kstyles (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE: A set of different KDE styles.

[I] kde-base/ksysguard (4.2.1(4.2)@03/07/09): KSysguard is a network enabled task manager and system monitor application.

[I] kde-base/kwin (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE window manager

[I] kde-base/kwrite (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE MDI editor/ide

[I] kde-base/libkdepim (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Common library for KDE PIM apps

[I] kde-base/libkonq (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): The embeddable part of konqueror

[I] kde-base/libkworkspace (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): A library for KDE desktop applications

[I] kde-base/libplasmaclock (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Libraries for KDE Plasma's clocks

[I] kde-base/libtaskmanager (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): A library that provides basic taskmanager functionality

[I] kde-base/nepomuk (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Nepomuk KDE4 client

[I] kde-base/okular (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Okular is an universal document viewer based on KPDF for KDE 4.

[I] kde-base/phonon-kde (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Phonon KDE Integration

[I] kde-base/plasma-apps (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Additional Applets for Plasma

[I] kde-base/plasma-workspace (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Plasma: KDE desktop framework

[I] kde-base/pykde4 (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Python bindings for KDE4

[I] kde-base/qimageblitz (0.0.4@03/05/09): interim image effect library that people can use until KDE 4.1

[I] kde-base/solid (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): Solid: the KDE hardware library

[I] kde-base/soliduiserver (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): KDE4: Soliduiserver

[I] kde-base/systemsettings (4.2.1(4.2)@03/06/09): System settings utility

Found 63 matches.
```

----------

## Scen

Ti consiglio di installarti il metapacchetto kdebase-meta, così ti ritrovi con un ambiente KDE di base, e probabilmente anche l'opzione del proxy (kdebase-startkde è troppo ridotto, probabilmente è lì che ti sei fregato)

----------

## table

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio di installarti il metapacchetto kdebase-meta, così ti ritrovi con un ambiente KDE di base, e probabilmente anche l'opzione del proxy (kdebase-startkde è troppo ridotto, probabilmente è lì che ti sei fregato)

 

sì, ma il meta ti installa molta roba, io volevo avere solo i programmi che realmente utilizzo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

 *table wrote:*   

> sì, ma il meta ti installa molta roba, io volevo avere solo i programmi che realmente utilizzo 

 

Non è che ti tiri dietro centinaia di pacchetti, eh? Saranno una decina... Inoltre non ti ho consigliato di installarti kde-meta, ma kdebase-meta, ovvero l'insieme dei pacchetti per un'installazione BASILARE e FUNZIONANTE di KDE.

Questo è ciò che ti consiglio io, se qualche buon'anima ha la soluzione chiavi in mano si faccia avanti   :Razz: 

----------

## table

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*   sì, ma il meta ti installa molta roba, io volevo avere solo i programmi che realmente utilizzo  
> 
> Non è che ti tiri dietro centinaia di pacchetti, eh? Saranno una decina... Inoltre non ti ho consigliato di installarti kde-meta, ma kdebase-meta, ovvero l'insieme dei pacchetti per un'installazione BASILARE e FUNZIONANTE di KDE.
> 
> Questo è ciò che ti consiglio io, se qualche buon'anima ha la soluzione chiavi in mano si faccia avanti  

 

Tranquillo mi fido sempre degli sviluppatori gentoo  :Very Happy: 

procedo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## table

 *table wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*    *table wrote:*   sì, ma il meta ti installa molta roba, io volevo avere solo i programmi che realmente utilizzo  
> 
> Non è che ti tiri dietro centinaia di pacchetti, eh? Saranno una decina... Inoltre non ti ho consigliato di installarti kde-meta, ma kdebase-meta, ovvero l'insieme dei pacchetti per un'installazione BASILARE e FUNZIONANTE di KDE.
> 
> Questo è ciò che ti consiglio io, se qualche buon'anima ha la soluzione chiavi in mano si faccia avanti   
> ...

 

Ok, funziona tutto.

Mi sono scontrato con 3 pacchetti buggati, che ho fixato leggendo le fix disponibili nella sezione bug di portage.

Dopo aver compilato, il proxy è ora correttamente disponibile nella sezione "rete"

Grazie   :Wink: 

p.s. Scen può dividere per zero   :Laughing: 

----------

## table

Quindi il proxy ora è visibile.

Però le applicazioni come kopete continuano a non funzionare    :Shocked: 

 Bug?? 

----------

## table

Riprendo questo mio vecchio post,

se usate kde come fate ad impostare le eccezioni nel proxy?

se io volessi ad esempio ignorare tutti gli indirizzi locali 10.*.*.* non si può usare.

come fareste?

----------

